# Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !!



## Brent H (Oct 10, 2021)

Just saying a big Happy Thanksgiving to all you folks out there  and hope the next year is amazing - lots of guys on here are recovering (successfully!!!) from various ailments an I am thankful they are contributing and  still active on the site.  Everyone take care and enjoy the festus!!!


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 10, 2021)

I smell Turkey cooking


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 10, 2021)

Happy Turkey day, boys


----------



## Brent H (Oct 10, 2021)

Dang Dave, where are you at?  Always food here!


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 10, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Dang Dave, where are you at?  Always food here!


Down near Windsor, delivering in the morning then gotta scoot up to Ottawa tomorrow with a load


----------



## DPittman (Oct 10, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> View attachment 17629Happy Turkey day, boys


I've ate alot of those turkey meals in the past, not so bad really. Much better than nuttin' and I've had that too. Enjoy all.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 10, 2021)

Thankful things, in no particular order:

Denise and I love each other, and make each other laugh

I have wonderful siblings (and their spouses), sons, stepdaughters (and their spouses), grandchildren, nieces, nephews, and a very tolerant daughter-in-law

I live in a nice house in a beautiful location

My generation and our children have never been asked, or been  expected, to go to war

I make a good wage, and have been diligent and prudent (hopefully) in saving for retirement

For 45+ years, I have never been out of work except by my choice (three weeks in 1981)

I have very few unmet wants, and no unmet needs

The few times I have needed to be hospitalized, I emerged with both my body repaired and my mortgage unscathed

I can be at a dinner table with my ex-wife and be comfortable that while we may not love each other, we tolerate each other and can say " do you remember when" and only talk about the good times

I have almost as much stuff as I want

My mind is kept active with endeavours that I generally enjoy

I'm sure there's more, but I have much to do today

Your turn…


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 11, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Even though today is the holiday i will be working, moving cows.


----------



## BMW Rider (Oct 11, 2021)

We had our family turkey dinner Saturday out in the "dining hall". More room to spread out even though there were only eight of us.


----------



## Canadium (Oct 11, 2021)

@whydontu "Your turn…"

"Rules for happiness; something to do, someone to love, and something to hope for." Imannuel Kant

I believe I have all three and this great forum with all the great people here. Best wishes to you all!


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 11, 2021)

“Thanksgiving on the road”. This is the view from my hotel room. Sydney, NS.






Visited the Miners Museum in Glace Bay earlier today. Actual building was closed of course, but outside was open.















Came across these plaques:










There is/was always a place where things are/were worse. Even with all the stuff that is going on, we are doing well as a family. I am thankful for that.


----------

